# Fort Desoto



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Looking for some help for good spots to wade around Fort Desoto. I have been there a few times with the paddle board but only cruised around the the pass on the north side where I saw some fish but didn't have a rod with me. The Island is so big and I only have a few hours to fish (weekday evenings to avoid the weekend crowds). With so many options like the beach, passes, backwater flats, and tucked away bays, everything looks so good I don't know where to start. Some direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

The areas that I circled in red are pretty well know spots. IMHO Ft. Desoto fishes best on a higher tide when the fish get up on the oyster bars. So I would use google earth and find bars in or around the areas I circled. If you can find bars that have mullet on them its also a plus and should help you catch more fish.

Hope this helps....


----------

